# Miracle the emaciated Doberman



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

This is crossposted from another forum, and I know everyone here has already been so generous with Oliver, but this boy could really use a helping hand. I have NEVER seen a dog that looks like he does that was still alive.



SizzleDog said:


> Long story short.... IDR+ (the dobe rescue I volunteer with) just pulled a skeletal Doberman yesterday. He was found as a stray, in an alley by Animal Control.
> 
> If IDR+ had not stepped in quickly yesterday morning, this dog would already be gone. He's at the vet getting round-the-clock care, he's fighting for his life - somehow he's got enough spirit left to lift his head and eat canned food from our volunteers' hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

He prolly doesn't have much of a chance, at that stage his body would have broken down his internal organs for energy, so even if they start feeding him it's too late. Or the food itself could overload his system and cause his death. He should be on a very small amount of very watered down food until his system gets used to food again.

The big mistake I see people make is they give emaciated dogs a big bowl of food, thinking the more they eat the better. Wrong.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

that poor dog. I have a picture saved on my computer of an emaciated Great Dane, looks much like this dobie but standing


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

That is horrific! That poor dog!


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

How is that dog still alive!? It really will be a miracle if he survives.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

lil_fuzzy said:


> He prolly doesn't have much of a chance, at that stage his body would have broken down his internal organs for energy, so even if they start feeding him it's too late. Or the food itself could overload his system and cause his death. He should be on a very small amount of very watered down food until his system gets used to food again.
> 
> The big mistake I see people make is they give emaciated dogs a big bowl of food, thinking the more they eat the better. Wrong.


Its rare, but i've seen a few dogs come back from being that bad off. Thankfully they were taken to the vet insted of the people keeping them and giving them tons of food.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

lil_fuzzy said:


> He prolly doesn't have much of a chance, at that stage his body would have broken down his internal organs for energy, so even if they start feeding him it's too late. Or the food itself could overload his system and cause his death. He should be on a very small amount of very watered down food until his system gets used to food again.
> 
> The big mistake I see people make is they give emaciated dogs a big bowl of food, thinking the more they eat the better. Wrong.


He has a very strong will to fight, and thus they are giving him a chance. He is NOT being fed tons of food he is being handfed very small amounts of wet food by hand, and is under the care of a vetrinarian. I would think the vet knows how much is okay to feed him.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Poor dog


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

That is heart wrenching. What an incredible dog. I hope he pulls through!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That poor baby deserves a chance. I can only hope that who ever is responsible for this has to pay for it. There is simply no excuse to let a dog get this bad. Don't give up hope for this pup though, he still has a chance. I took in a Rottweiler many years ago that looked much like that. The dog was fed watered down soft dog food/baby food. That dog outlived anyones expectations. The vet had said she would likely have a shorter life and expected issues because of the level of starvation and damage to organs and muscle. That dog lived another 12 years. If the dog has a will to live, I believe he will make it. Good luck with him, he is beautiful despite the horrors he has seen in his life.


----------



## Amstaffbruiser (Jan 12, 2011)

Absolutely horrifying. I clicked the pics knowing that they were "graphic" but wow.
I really struggle with how badly some of us in this society treat dogs. How does one get to be so callous?
Wow.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Of course I hope he makes it too. I just don't think he has much of a chance, and it certainly will be a miracle if he makes it.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Everyone might look at me as being mean or having no heart, but I need to ask. At what point does a shelter just decide it isn't worth trying? It would be awesome to see a dog like this pull through, but wouldn't it make more sense to put time, money and effort into a dog that is readily adoptable? 

I don't know the financial situation of the shelter or group that will be caring for this dog, but I personally feel resources would be better used on a dog that we know can make it. This guy is suffering and I don't know that I would take the risk.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

MoosMom said:


> Everyone might look at me as being mean or having no heart, but I need to ask. At what point does a shelter just decide it isn't worth trying? It would be awesome to see a dog like this pull through, but wouldn't it make more sense to put time, money and effort into a dog that is readily adoptable?
> 
> I don't know the financial situation of the shelter or group that will be caring for this dog, but I personally feel resources would be better used on a dog that we know can make it. This guy is suffering and I don't know that I would take the risk.


WTH is wrong with you? Are you saying this dog doesnt deserve love and compassion because he isnt some cute puppy that whines at the cage for everyone to oooh and aaah over? What if you found a dog like this? Would you just say "oh well"? What if a human was in this condition? Youd BEG the doctors to do something. 

*There is no "Isnt worth trying" in the dog world. A Dog is your friend, companion, mate, everything-- you DONT give up on them. Ever. *


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> WTH is wrong with you? Are you saying this dog doesnt deserve love and compassion because he isnt some cute puppy that whines at the cage for everyone to oooh and aaah over? What if you found a dog like this? Would you just say "oh well"? What if a human was in this condition? Youd BEG the doctors to do something.
> 
> *There is no "Isnt worth trying" in the dog world. A Dog is your friend, companion, mate, everything-- you DONT give up on them. Ever. *


Uh.. Dial it back, because none of that was what she was saying at all. I don't know how you made the leap from her clear statement to her somehow demanding to put the dog down because it isn't cute because that wasn't what she said in any way. And never equate a dog to a human. It is not the same no matter what way you slice it. 
Anyway, while I am mostly ruled by my heart and not one to pass over a dog in desperate need (in fact, I wouldn't have three of my dogs if they weren't in emergency condition when I first saw them) her point is valid. I would personally try to save the dog, but rescues don't run on cash floating from the sky, which is why they ask for donations. Treatment for something this extensive is going to cost a lot and take a lot out on the dog and the people who are trying to help him. They have to delegate how they're going to spend the funds they get and logically that means to allocate as much as they can to as many dogs as they can. They also have to consider that the dog just might not be adoptable once he IS rehabilitated and then what happens? 

No, it's not sunshine, puppies, and rainbows, but it is the way things work. Luckily for this boy the rescue has opted to try and help him, and hopefully they are successful. He does deserve a chance at a good life.


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> WTH is wrong with you? Are you saying this dog doesnt deserve love and compassion because he isnt some cute puppy that whines at the cage for everyone to oooh and aaah over? What if you found a dog like this? Would you just say "oh well"? What if a human was in this condition? Youd BEG the doctors to do something.
> 
> *There is no "Isnt worth trying" in the dog world. A Dog is your friend, companion, mate, everything-- you DONT give up on them. Ever. *


Shelters make decisions to put down dogs this ill the time, many of which could be saved if the organizations had unlimited resources. But they don't. The resources needed to save one dog often come at the expanse of many others.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a quick update I picked up from the other forum, IMO he already looks better. AND he looks to me like a dog who wants a chance and is willing to fight tooth and nail for it, just sayin'.



SizzleDog said:


> An update sure to make you smile... Miracle's got his eyes back!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

While I don't think that shelters/rescues should be putting thousands of dollars into one animal who may be a lost cause anyway, I don't think a little handfeeding and TLC is excessively heroic. They're not giving him chemo or a kidney transplant. . .they're feeding him. I think it's worth a try. Poor fella. I hope he does well.

And he didn't get that way by being stray. A free-roaming stray would be able to find _something_ to snack on, some garbage or cat food on someone's porch or whatever. He'd be skinny but not deathly skeletal. He was obviously confined and starved on purpose. I hope whoever did that to him gets what they deserve. And I do think that society as a whole has the obligation to make up for the evils of the worst among us. I would hate to be a person so hard-hearted so as to believe he should die because someone chose to mistreat him.

ETA: saw the update. Yay! He does look perkier already. I hope he's not too damaged inside from the starvation.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The fact he is even raising his head is a good sign. I cannot believe he is still alive. They must have found him in his 11th hour.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

My friend (involved in dobie rescue) had this printed out yesterday at dog class, and showed me.
I won't repeat what I said.
I hope he makes it.



Willowy said:


> While I don't think that shelters/rescues should be putting thousands of dollars into one animal who may be a lost cause anyway, I don't think a little handfeeding and TLC is excessively heroic. They're not giving him chemo or a kidney transplant. . .they're feeding him. I think it's worth a try. Poor fella. I hope he does well.
> 
> And he didn't get that way by being stray. A free-roaming stray would be able to find _something_ to snack on, some garbage or cat food on someone's porch or whatever. He'd be skinny but not deathly skeletal. He was obviously confined and starved on purpose. I hope whoever did that to him gets what they deserve. And I do think that society as a whole has the obligation to make up for the evils of the worst among us. I would hate to be a person so hard-hearted so as to believe he should die because someone chose to mistreat him.
> 
> ETA: saw the update. Yay! He does look perkier already. I hope he's not too damaged inside from the starvation.


I agree. I don't consider this heroics. What I have issues with is spending resources on dogs with a mental screw loose or dogs that are 15 years old that need a kidney transplant or brain surgery.



FaithFurMom09 said:


> WTH is wrong with you? Are you saying this dog doesnt deserve love and compassion because he isnt some cute puppy that whines at the cage for everyone to oooh and aaah over? What if you found a dog like this? Would you just say "oh well"? What if a human was in this condition? Youd BEG the doctors to do something.
> 
> *There is no "Isnt worth trying" in the dog world. A Dog is your friend, companion, mate, everything-- you DONT give up on them. Ever. *


Dogs aren't humans. And do you really think it's fair for a shelter, with limited monetary resources, to hire behaviorists, trainers, etc to "save" a dog who has bitten and attacked shelter staff, hoping the "right" home will come along? I'm not actively looking for an adult dog with aggression problems, and I doubt many people are...


----------



## LiveLaughDogs (Jan 14, 2011)

oh my gosh, that's so sad. I've seen emaciated dogs before but this poor dog is one of the worst... My best of thoughts to this dobie..


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope very much that he can recover. But my opinion, even if he doesn't, he will spend some amount of time with good care, good food to eat, a warm comfy spot, and some kind humans handing out the TLC he clearly has not had in a long time, maybe ever.

EAT, boy, eat.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

MoosMom said:


> Everyone might look at me as being mean or having no heart, but I need to ask. At what point does a shelter just decide it isn't worth trying? It would be awesome to see a dog like this pull through, but wouldn't it make more sense to put time, money and effort into a dog that is readily adoptable?
> 
> I don't know the financial situation of the shelter or group that will be caring for this dog, but I personally feel resources would be better used on a dog that we know can make it. This guy is suffering and I don't know that I would take the risk.


I guess I would have to agree with a shelter, but it looks like a rescue group agreed to take this guy on, and in my mind there is a distinct difference between what a shelter can/will do vs. what a rescue can/will do. I think of rescues as a bit of a pressure relief valve for shelters. IMO, one function of rescue is to take some of those hard cases, those who are ill, neglected, or have training issues or even just less adoptable black or old dogs. That allows the shelter to adopt out the easier dogs, while the rescue (who has the luxury of time), can work on those with issues. 

The rescue I volunteer with routinely takes animals with medical issues. The shelter here has no budget to treat them, they will just put them down. We once pulled an abuse case from the shelter. It was an adult German shepherd who only weighed 40 lbs. She was very close to death, in fact, she looked as emaciated as this poor dobie. When she was well, and at a healthy weight (she was about 100 lbs, big for a gs), she was able to be adopted out easily. She was a great dog, and we still get updates from her owners. If the problem is potentially fixable, we always try to give them a chance


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

redyrerottweilers said:


> i hope very much that he can recover. But my opinion, even if he doesn't, he will spend some amount of time with good care, good food to eat, a warm comfy spot, and some kind humans handing out the tlc he clearly has not had in a long time, maybe ever.
> 
> Eat, boy, eat.


^^^this!!!!


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Hoping for a good report...


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

My parents adopted a dobbie who weighed under 40lbs when he was found. He is now about 90lbs. He didn't look anywhere near as bad as that dog, but it is pretty crazy what some dogs can survive.


----------



## Casskanerva (Jan 10, 2011)

My heart breaks for that puppy. It made me smile to see him raise his head. His eyes look like he is smiling. I hope he makes a good recovery and spends the last of his days with a family who loves him.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know that I have said this before but once in awhile a dog comes along that is just "special" and a rescue or shelter feels more compelled to go the extra mile. Sometimes a dog comes in that pulls a little harder at the heartstrings. A dog like this has been so abused, so neglected and has felt so much pain in it's life that one just wants to be able to help that one. It is true that there are millions of dogs put to sleep in shelters all over the US every year. Many of those are great dogs too but decisions have had to be made that work for each individual shelter or rescue. In this case, this rescue has the resources to help this dog. They have the manpower the interest and feel confident that they will be able to raise the funds necessary to help him. 

After putting so many years into rescue myself and having to make some of those tough calls myself, I know how ones soul needs these chances and in this case, hopefully, success's. It is almost refreshing to be able to help an extreme case on occasion. 

When I came on here venting about Olivers situation, I wasn't asking for any help, I didn't expect any help but people chose to reach out to help. It feels good to help a dog in need. I have the utmost respect for those who chose to help. It is appreciated more then they will ever know. I hope this dog will get the help needed as well. It certainly sounds positive already. Looks like they have a huge amount of donors already, looking at the website. I am assuming they made this decision based on their knowledge of what they could make happen.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Inga said:


> I know that I have said this before but once in awhile a dog comes along that is just "special" and a rescue or shelter feels more compelled to go the extra mile. Sometimes a dog comes in that pulls a little harder at the heartstrings. A dog like this has been so abused, so neglected and has felt so much pain in it's life that one just wants to be able to help that one. It is true that there are millions of dogs put to sleep in shelters all over the US every year. Many of those are great dogs too but decisions have had to be made that work for each individual shelter or rescue. In this case, this rescue has the resources to help this dog. They have the manpower the interest and feel confident that they will be able to raise the funds necessary to help him.
> 
> After putting so many years into rescue myself and having to make some of those tough calls myself, I know how ones soul needs these chances and in this case, hopefully, success's. It is almost refreshing to be able to help an extreme case on occasion.
> 
> When I came on here venting about Olivers situation, I wasn't asking for any help, I didn't expect any help but people chose to reach out to help. It feels good to help a dog in need. I hope this dog will get the help needed as well. It certainly sounds positive already. Looks like they have a huge amount of donors already, looking at the website. I am assuming they made this decision based on their knowledge of what they could make happen.


Thankful to know this rescue will have the resources it needs to deal with a long recovery for this dog. I hope makes it.


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

I, too, wish this beautiful guy a miraculous recovery and a life filled with all the good stuff he has most certainly been denied. Kudos to the rescue for taking him on and seeing that he deserved this chance. 
I understand shelters having to euthanize serious cases because of time and resources and this is why rescues are sooo wonderful! I, honestly, would much rather the time and money be spent helping this guy recooperate than to see these things being (IMO) wasted on a dangerous/aggressive dog.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Redyre said it best, and I agree with her sentiment. He has my prayers.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I have another update for you guys. 


SizzleDog said:


> ANOTHER UPDATE
> 
> Miracle's bloodwork results came back. No significant organ issues, but his numbers are "off." We will see how that unfolds with time. He is heartworm negative, so that is huge! He LOVES to eat. He continues to do well, but he still has a long road ahead. For the 3-day weekend, he will go home with the vet tech, who is an IDR+ volunteer and adopter, so he will have 24-hour care.
> 
> ...


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update!! Keep on going Miracle boy!!


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

He's looking better and better!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks for the update!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

All positive steps, I hope he will be walking on his own by next week. What is the word about the fishing line and hook, will they need to be removed once he is strong enough? I had a dog once that had been so hungry that the only thing that was in her stomach was bits of plastic. The vet assumed it was parts of a food dish. How sad is it that people can walk by an animal like that on a daily basis and not feel they need to do something to help. My prayers for "Miracle" and for all those dogs that are not lucky enough to ever get noticed. It is heartbreaking to even think about.

One of my rescue projects involves going out to homes and dropping off food for starving dogs. We drop thousands of pounds of food off in this area on a weekly basis. Still there are animals that are starving. The biggest kick in the teeth is that often the owners are fat. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Banditoburrito (Dec 12, 2010)

I hope Miracle recovers. He deserves to know a better life.
Food, running, tail wagging. Being happy.

I cried when I saw his intake photo.
I know it said graphic, but that's probably one of the most horrifyingly emaciated dogs that I have ever seen.
His updates only brought me to more tears.
Seeing that little bit of a smile on his face.

I hope for the best, because he deserves nothing less than it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in Karma. I hope whoever is responsinble for this poor guy gets what they deserve, 10 fold. 

SO glad he's doing better. Looking forward to more positive updates.



MoosMom said:


> Everyone might look at me as being mean or having no heart, but I need to ask. At what point does a shelter just decide it isn't worth trying? It would be awesome to see a dog like this pull through, but wouldn't it make more sense to put time, money and effort into a dog that is readily adoptable?
> 
> I don't know the financial situation of the shelter or group that will be caring for this dog, but I personally feel resources would be better used on a dog that we know can make it. This guy is suffering and I don't know that I would take the risk.


Generally shelters don't put money into dogs that are readily adoptable. This kind of situation doesn't really require that much money from a shelter standpoint, and it's a great deed, of course. Our shelter has a large budget for health issues, and we have put dogs through hip surgeries, etc. Those types of things are nothing compared to this though. If he had had many other issues (mangled leg, mange, and burns) he probably would have been pts instead. Luckily, his only issue is starvation. Some fluids, food, and tlc and he'll be back to new (hopefully!) in no time!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a fantastic update to share with everyone!


SizzleDog said:


> LOOK WHO'S STANDING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, I seriously didn't think he was going to get this far. I guess that shows me not to give up on a dog too soon. Way to go, Miracle.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Good boy. Keep eating, buddy.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

I didn't look at the pictures, I can't handle it, even the updated picture of him standing brought tears to my eyes. The poor baby, I can't believe no one took him home and helped him, how could people who saw him on the streets be so heartless? If I see a dog wandering loose on the street I'm trying to help him even when s/he is fat.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I volunteer/foster for the organization that is caring for Miracle. 

To address *why* we're trying to save him.... Miracle has shown a strong will to live ever since our volunteer first saw him. Even when he was so cold that his temperature didn't register, when his head was so sunken that his eyes weren't visible, he was still trying to eat a bit of food from our volunteer's hands. You don't give up on a dog like that, not when the dog is fighting so hard for his life. 

And he's getting better, he's improving every day. Trust me, if he was a lost cause we wouldn't be stringing him along. And whatever attention Miracle is bringing to our rescue is also helping our other dogs. Miracle isn't the only rough case we have right now... we have an American Bulldog named Logan who is also extremely emaciated. We just finished rehabilitating a deaf dog (pointer x pit bull?) named Tumaini, who was so emaciated that she had huge pressure sores on her hips. 

Miracle is in the best possible hands. Sure, some people would have given up on him.... but we didn't, we haven't, and we won't. And it shows.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

So good to see and hear from you, SizzleDog. Miss your posts. Thank you for helping him


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

You're very welcome! I'm glad Upendi is keeping you folks updated, I've been keeping a few other forums updated with Miracle's progress and this is one place I missed.

I've been pretty busy with my own IDR foster, Allicyn. She's SUPER cute, but no cats/no kids and she's uncomfortable around men... so we're working on that. Otherwise she's an amazing, beautiful girl that is looking for an experienced home. Wish I could keep her, but my husband says No. Even though he really likes her too... after a week of barking and dramatic displays intended to scare him away, Alli decided that she likes my husband. So there is hope for her yet! 

You're very welcome! I'm glad Upendi is keeping you folks updated, I've been keeping a few other forums updated with Miracle's progress and this is one place I missed.

I've been pretty busy with my own IDR foster, Allicyn. She's SUPER cute, but no cats/no kids and she's uncomfortable around men... so we're working on that. Otherwise she's an amazing, beautiful girl that is looking for an experienced home. Wish I could keep her, but my husband says No. Even though he really likes her too... after a week of barking and dramatic displays intended to scare him away, Alli decided that she likes my husband. So there is hope for her yet!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

*Monday Update: * Miracle walked 5 steps on his own today, and doesn't need his IV anymore!


----------



## Casskanerva (Jan 10, 2011)

Post some new pictures as well! Good to hear is is getting better! Good job bud!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for starting this thread. It's so nice to see a dog neglect story which ends well! We all need to hear about the people going out of their way to help dogs in need, not just the horror stories we read every other day in the papers.

Go Miracle!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

As soon as new photos are taken, I'll be sure to share them! Unless I'm at work, of course... then you'll have to wait 'til I get home.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

^ Wait!? What is this WAIT you speak of!? We need dobie pictures NOW!


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

sizzledog said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I volunteer/foster for the organization that is caring for Miracle.
> 
> ...


You are awesome with this update! Thank you.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG, look at him! I can't wait to see some more updates.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

If he keeps progressing like this, another month will make him look like a dog rather then a skeleton with fur hanging on it. Can't wait to see him, he is a beautiful dog just waiting to emerge.

Leah, I would love to foster as well but I just don't have it in me to let them go once they live here. Well, at least not the Rottweiler's or Dobes that were fosters and never left. lol


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

I just love happy endings....... BUT

Gosh! No pictures yet?


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm so happy to see mow much better he is doing!

I'm looking foward to more pictures and updates.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Just saw this thread! Amazing the progress he is making. I will be praying for his recovery. Cannot wait for more updates.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

TUESDAY UPDATE: Miracle is standing on his own and walking around! He is progressing so well! He still needs surgery to fix his eye (entropion), get neutered, and remove the wire. Sorry, no new pictures to post, but when more are taken... I'll post 'em!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for the update Sizzle, I cannot wait to see new pictures, sounds like he's doing great!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Still no pictures (sorry! sorry!) but I have a WEDNESDAY update - Miracle walked 25ft to potty on his own, and has been trying to play with other dogs. GO MIRACLE!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

THURSDAY UPDATE: He's up to 51lbs!

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdLiRnhEyGg&feature=player_embedded

And pictures!


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Aww, look at that face. He's looking so much better, he'll be all well in no time.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Love seeing him standing!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Omg, look at that face.. he looks amazing!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

His face looks so sweet, and nice to see him putting on weight.  No doggie deserves to look like a walking anatomy lesson.


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

When I first saw pics of him they made me cry cause I felt so bad for him and so angry about the shape he was in. Seeing those last pics has made me cry again becuse the look in his wonderful eyes. I am so happy he is getting his much needed tlc.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I haven't been here in ages thanks for all the good thoughts for Miracle 
Here are a couple new pictures 

















He continues to show improvement - Yesterday he wagged his tail for the first time and here is a quick video of his first words since he was rescued 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150167214994832&oid=188797027800183&comments

He is up to 51 pounds once he is healthy he will be neutered - have his eyes fixed (entropian) and remove the wire


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks for the updated pictures, continuing to pray for his health to come back


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update. I keep thinking about him, wondering how he is doing. It is so nice to see he is literally coming back to life. I hope he finds a great family once he is back to health, no dog deserves it more than him. As for the "human(s)" who did this to him, I wish he/she eventually gets their just deserts. No living being should have to endure this, ever.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> He prolly doesn't have much of a chance, at that stage his body would have broken down his internal organs for energy, so even if they start feeding him it's too late. Or the food itself could overload his system and cause his death. He should be on a very small amount of very watered down food until his system gets used to food again.
> 
> The big mistake I see people make is they give emaciated dogs a big bowl of food, thinking the more they eat the better. Wrong.


I haven't seen an update in a few days (and I think if he'd passed, I would have. Last I heard he was still too weak to stand, but organs were functioning and was eliminating. I hope he continues to be a miracle.



Pawzk9 said:


> I haven't seen an update in a few days (and I think if he'd passed, I would have. Last I heard he was still too weak to stand, but organs were functioning and was eliminating. I hope he continues to be a miracle.


That'll teach me! I should read to the end of the thread before posting. Glad he is continuing to improve.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I never thought it would sound so great to hear a dog bark! Go Miracle!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It's great to see all the sponsors under his name, too. I know he's going to be snatched up, otherwise I would put in an app. on him. If he ended up OK with dogs he would fit in perfectly with my crew.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

sizzledog said:


> THURSDAY UPDATE: He's up to 51lbs!
> 
> Video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdLiRnhEyGg&feature=player_embedded
> ...


OMG! He's still heartbreakingly thin. EAT, boy, EAT! Getting fat will be your revenge on the lousy excuses for humans that did this to you!


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Having owned Dobs at the beginning of my life I think they are beautiful. Miracle is going to be a gorgeous boy once he gains that weight, and is already adorable. I can't get over his sweet face! How is his temperament? No lasting effects of the abuse? It's amazing how resilient dogs are.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

12-13 cups a day! Sheesh, he must barely get his face out of the food bowl. I am so happy that he is fighting so hard to improve. Over 20 pounds of weight gained already and his head is still so thin his poor ears look like they are glued on his head. He is so cute already but is really going to be handsome with another 20 pounds. Can't wait to see that weight gain and his strength improve. He is so happy he is woofing to let people know he is alive.    Keep up the good work, all.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

BrittanieJo said:


> Having owned Dobs at the beginning of my life I think they are beautiful. Miracle is going to be a gorgeous boy once he gains that weight, and is already adorable. I can't get over his sweet face! How is his temperament? No lasting effects of the abuse? It's amazing how resilient dogs are.



It's still to soon to tell since although he has made excellent progress his is still in bad shape and at the vets - once he is out of the hospital and in a foster home we will be able to get a better idea of his temperment.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Small update..... Miracle is going to his foster home. Vet has cleared him for takeoff!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

sizzledog said:


> Small update..... Miracle is going to his foster home. Vet has cleared him for takeoff!


That's really great!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

sizzledog said:


> Small update..... Miracle is going to his foster home. Vet has cleared him for takeoff!


Outstanding!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope the foster home keeps us updated! It's amazing how far along he's come from the first pictures of him being taken in!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sizzledog said:


> Small update..... Miracle is going to his foster home. Vet has cleared him for takeoff!


that's awesome! Will you still be able to get updates for us?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

sizzledog said:


> Small update..... Miracle is going to his foster home. Vet has cleared him for takeoff!


 ::Cheers!:::rockon::clap2:


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

YAY MIRACLE! Go boy go!


----------



## doggiecrossing (Jan 13, 2011)

Go Miracle! He has the will to live and deserves the chance. He is a handsome fella.


----------



## Copious (May 16, 2010)

Can anyone update this thread? I'm really hoping for a happy healthier Miracle picture.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Sure! He's in his foster home now, and starting to look like a normal dog!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh he looks amazing!


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

He looks SOOOO much better!!!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow I wouldn't even believe it were the same dog if I didn't the know whole story behind it. You guys really came through for that guy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He really does look great! He has a cute face.


----------



## Copious (May 16, 2010)

He looks amazing! I'm so glad that he was given a chance. 

He is looking like a dog now. What a handsome face he has! Is he starting to act like a regular dog yet? What is his personality like, or has it started to show yet? 

Is he still receiving the financial support that he needs? 

Thank you so much for the update. I've been watching this thread regularly, just hoping for an update. I hope that as you have time you will continue to share his progress.:clap2:


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Ohhhh! He is so beautiful BUT he still needs another 10-15-20 lbs. of meat on him!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, you can hardly see his ribs! This is wondeful!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

sizzledog said:


> Sure! He's in his foster home now, and starting to look like a normal dog!


this dog doesn't look much beyond a yr, if that....do they know how old he is?

sure is looking LOTS better.....


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

sizzledog said:


> Sure! He's in his foster home now, and starting to look like a normal dog!


Y'all done good!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Amazing difference.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Any updates on how Miracle is doing? I haven't been online as much, I was wondering if maybe I missed another thread about him.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Blessings on everyone who had a hand in raising this boy from the dead! Any word on how he's doing in his foster home?


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 
Sorry I haven't been by to update sooner. Miracle is doing great!! Here are some pics from Friday he is turning out to be just a big loving guy who really needs some manners !


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

*tears* What beautiful pictures here at the end.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, noes! A bears fan?! 

Seriously, he looks so beautiful and sweet.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I can hardly believe that's the same dog, wow!!!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

sassafras said:


> Oh, noes! A bears fan?!
> 
> Seriously, he looks so beautiful and sweet.


Well even with all the bad care his mental program was top notch. Who Knew, A Bear Fan. What a dog.


----------



## Copious (May 16, 2010)

He looks amazing! He has a really great face that looks nice with his healthy new build. 

I have a question though. Do the legs of a doberman have that enlarged spot just above the paw or is it a health problem? I really don't know about the way doberman legs should look but it looks a little unnatural. I still think he is a beautiful boy I've just not seen anything like that before that I remember.


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

AMAZING progress and what an amazing story! I just stumbled across this thread today and read all 6 pages to see his progress from day 1. What an amazing boy and what awesome people that never gave up on him and have fattened him up to good health!


----------



## hilaryaustin (Feb 17, 2011)

i love the second pic the HUG DRAMA. Miracle just hugs back and if only he had arms to embrace.


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

What an amazing story of an amazing dog, this really makes me teary eyed, I would scoop him up right away if i could.. sigh. I'm sure he'll get a wonderful home in no time.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

I was shocked at the first pictures, but now I'm so HAPPY to see Miracle is doing fantastic. The outfit he's wearing is cute. I wish you all the best Miracle. And whoever is taking care of him, Thank you for being such a wonderful caring dog lover.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Well his bear's outfit is unfortunate but he's so cute it makes up for his crappy team choices  What a lucky guy! Has he found a forever home yet?


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

So glad to see his latest pics, its been an amazing transformation. Makes my heart feel good.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It's amazing that after all the bad things people have done to him, he still has so much trust left. He looks like a really happy, forgiving boy.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

How much weight has he gained.


----------



## yang (Feb 13, 2011)

my god people make me sick, thats right animals are not humans, well if it were not for evil selfish people dogs would not be like this. why dont you put some old dear down, after all they cost just as much to keep alive, or put some lazy slob down, they waste on our money. people think they are some thing else, we all originated from animals, people should stop thinking they are better than a animal or more worth while, i can think of far more evil people than animals. if it were not for mans best friend THE DOG this tribe we call people would not be as sucessful as we are. i hate people i really do, by god it makes me ashamed to even be human. i hope this dear dog makes it, and proves to these humans that life is more precious to a animal than any human deserves.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Would love another photo update on Miracle, Please.  Has he found a permanent home yet?


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Here's an update sizzledog posted on another forum Im on



> Sorry it's been so long since the last update....
> 
> Miracle is doing great - he's pretty much back to normal, he's been neutered and he's had surgery to remove the metal. I have a few beautiful pictures of him out on a hike with his foster dad but I'm not sure we've been cleared to share them or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

LuvMyAngels said:


> Here's an update sizzledog posted on another forum Im on


Hurrah, now let's hope they face some real consequences instead of a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Hurrah, now let's hope they face some real consequences instead of a slap on the wrist.


Caning comes to mind but I fight with my mean thoughts. I just wish they would make some examples out of these abusers. There simply is NO excuse for starving a dog like this. Take the dog to a shelter if you don't want it or euthanize it humanely... just do not do that to him/her.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a reminder - his owners have been found and are being prosecuted in Indiana. That's all we know at the moment. We will have updates as soon as we know more details. Please keep the comments positive, and do not offer suggestions on how to punish them.

Anyone want updated pictures? 



















He's doing GREAT!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

He looks so fantastic. So healthy and full of life. Thanks to the rescue that took him in.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

He's lookin' so great.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Even his head is filling out, he looks wonderful.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

What wonderful pictures!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Sizz, I've been following this since you posted the first pictures. Miracle is looking wonderful, the rescue has done such a good job bringing him back to resonable health. I will pray the people that did this to him are punished to the fullest extent of the law (though it probably won't be as harsh as most here would like to see).


----------

